# eurotunnel



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

i have a 32ft rv and am booked on the tunnel has anybody used the tunnel with their rv any problems


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

No probs with a 36 footer :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Redwell its a no go if you have an LPG conversion for the engine.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

The boarding proceedure will no doubt be as for a coach.

When you drive on, swing over the opposite side and straighten up!

Rapide561


----------

